# the best way to introduce your rats and cats



## puphorse (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm kind of scared to introduce my rats and my cats because once my cat pounced on my sisters hamster. If you know a good way to do this, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't. Cats and rats are natural enemies; cats are predators, rats are prey. Your cats and rats don't need to interact, they can live happily in the same household without ever meeting outside the cage, they will not lose out on anything by not being together. They do not 'play' together. I've read a million horror stories from people who have lost pet rodents because they thought it would be 'sweet' or 'cute' for them to play with their cat or dog. In the end, the only reason people put these mismatched animals together is for their own fun/amusement and it's absolutely not in the best interests of either animal (a rat can do some painful damage to a cat as well while defending themselves.) You already have seen proof of what could happen with your sister's hamster. To all those people who advocate trying to force a relationship between two animals who have no business having any contact and insisting they are 'friends', I always ask the same question - can you honestly say that if it weren't for you watching (with your cat knowing it will be scolded if it tries anything) that your rats would be safe? Would you really feel totally secure that if you had to leave them together alone in your home for a while, that you would come back to two happy, healthy animals? The answer is always no. For the sake of their safety, keep them apart.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

The best way to do it is not to do it, ever. Especially if your cat has a history of aggression towards small animals. There are many, many horror stories out there of people who just wanted their animals to play together and lost their beloved pets because of it. Cats, even docile cats, have a natural hunting instinct that can kick in at any time and leave your rats dead. Rats have a tendancy to provoke cats into aggressive behavior as well. 
For their safety, keep them separated. You'll hear stories of people who have rats and cats that are friends, but it is not worth the risk. These are very special cases and there's no way to train an animal out of their instincts.


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

Absolutely agree. Not a good idea at all.


----------



## puphorse (Apr 20, 2013)

In one of my rat books, it tells you how to introduce them , but I didn't know if should.


----------



## puphorse (Apr 20, 2013)

I was just making sure. But my dad, he does put them together and I do not like it.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

If they are your pets and not his, tell him in no uncertain terms that he is endangering them all and you want him to stop. I hope nothing bad happens.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

The best way would be to imagine a scenario where they are playing together in perfect harmony. Because it's never going to happen in reality I'm afraid, unless you want to one day find your cat with a tail hanging out of it's mouth.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

My rat and cat get along very well together. 

Their first introduction was an accident. I was brushing my cat and Bell came down off her cage and tried to steal the brush. They sniffed each other and have been friends ever since. 

Belle is very curious about my cat. She will tug at her ears in an attempt to get her to play. Belle even grooms the cat at times. They nap on the couch together. My cat is older, 18 years old, and on the lazy side. Belle is very energetic. They seem like an odd couple, but it seems to work for them. My cat has never shown aggression towards Belle. 

So, even thought cats are a natural predator of rats. Sometimes they can and do get along well.


----------

